# Leuc Tadpoles pics



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

First little guy to pop legs  They look little dinosaurs!


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

Great pics. It is amazing, the entire life cycle they go through to the get to their final adult colorations.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally! I've been waiting for an update. Looks like your hard work payed off!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Andrew Lee said:


> Finally! I've been waiting for an update. Looks like your hard work payed off!


Sorry about the lack of updates.

Just lots of eggs and lots of tadpoles. 57 tadpoles in total and a few more eggs to hatch. It seems breeding has finally slowed down. I've been leaving eggs for the frogs to tend to and giving them a dry season. So far no new clutches and I have a couple tads hatched out in my vivs which is fun to watch.

Now I have to think about raising 57+ froglets soon.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's some pics of the first baja huallaga. The only survivor of my very first clutch of eggs. Hopefully it morphs out into a healthy hoppy little frogger.


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

Good lookin pics! I like the use of light.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

taylorwebbed said:


> Good lookin pics! I like the use of light.


Thanks! It's hard to shoot these guys with my telephoto. Really need to invest in a macro lens already.


----------



## taylorwebbed (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in the same boat haha. I've been using a 50mm with an extension tube to get my close-ups. I've been working in 4k so right there I can get another 4x zoom which is pretty slick. File size is a big old pain though. Still ironing out a workflow.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's the first to start showing some color. So cute!


----------



## eek_420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks well on its way being a froglet and quite healthy can't wait til my lues and highland bronze start breeding starting to hear calls from my lues tank not sure about the highlands calling yet hear some sound but nothing like the luecs or my Isabels that for sure


----------



## Reefluvr (Nov 9, 2014)

I think they're cutest when they have colored up some, but still have their tails. So fun!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

They look so cool once you can start to see the coloration and patterns. I remember when I saw my first varadero tadpole get it's coloring I thought it was so cool! Way cooler than the boring brown tadpoles I used to catch as a kid in the local ponds and streams. 

Congrats! It's such a cool process to get to observe. My kids love seeing them at their different stages.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally got one out of the water!

It's so tiny! I don't want to disturb it with a photo until it has had a bit of time to adjust.

Is it normal for them to be so small? About the size of a dime.


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Finally got one out of the water!
> 
> It's so tiny! I don't want to disturb it with a photo until it has had a bit of time to adjust.
> 
> Is it normal for them to be so small? About the size of a dime.











yup size of a dime

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I didn't expect them to be so small!

Two out of water and a lot more on the way! I'll try to get photos before things get too crazy.


----------

